# Adire - I'm confused



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

I thought Adire was a out of business, yet I see all these DIY threads for them....confused...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Adire Audio is out of business and their products are no longer available. There is a Shiva-X, Tempest-X and Maelstrom-X which are from Exodus Audio and not Adire Audio.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Adire made good drivers.... Are they the same drivers under a new name or...? Is it the same group of guys with a new name?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Same driver names, totally different parameters. Dan Wiggins owned Adire Audio, he designed the new Shiva-X, Tempest-X and Maelstrom-X subs for Exodus Audio which is owned by Kevin Haskins.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

> Same driver names, totally different parameters. Dan Wiggins owned Adire Audio, he designed the new Shiva-X, Tempest-X and Maelstrom-X subs for Exodus Audio which is owned by Kevin Haskins


Now it makes sense Mike...


Very informative,thanks....


----------

